# كتابان في الالياف الضوئيه optical fiber نظريات وتطبيقات في الاتصالات



## ميك كنترول (13 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

Handbook of Fiber Optic Data Communication, Second Edition​






The Handbook includes chapters on all the major industry standards, quick reference tables, helpful appendices, plus a new glossary and list of acronyms. This practical handbook can stand alone or as a companion volume to DeCusatis: Fiber Optic Data Communication: Technological Advances and Trends (February 2002, ISBN: 0-12-207892-6), which was developed in tandem with this book.


* Includes emerging technologies such as Infiniband, 10 Gigabit Ethernet, and MPLS Optical Switching
* Describes leading edge commercial products, including LEAF and MetroCore fibers, dense wavelength multiplexing, and Small Form Factor transceiver packages
* Covers all major industry standards, often written by the same people who designed the standards themselves
* Includes an expanded listing of references on the World Wide Web, plus hard-to-find references for international, homologation, and type approval requirements
* Convenient tables of key optical datacom parameters and glossary with hundreds of definitions and acronyms
* Industry buzzwords explained, including SAN, NAS, and MAN networking
* Datacom market analysis and future projections from industry leading forecasters​
Download




Handbook of Optics, Vol. IV






This new volume is the latest in a set representing the most comprehensive collection of descriptive material and tabulated data about optics ever assembled! Its 27 all-new chapters--contributed by the most widely respected names in the field--give you instant access to reliable information concerning every aspect of fiber optics.


Prepared under the auspices of the Optical Society of America, this definitive work includes all the information you need to start solving problems in optics, from design of systems and components to day-today laboratory research and development. This volume contains a new index covering all four volumes, extensive chapter glossaries, and a wealth of current references to guide you to even more sources of information.

Volume IV: Fiber Optics and Nonlinear Optics includes articles that cover:

*Fiber optics communications, technologies, and systems *Solitons, gratings, amplifiers, modulators, and detectors for fiber-optic systems *Fiber-based couplers, isolators, MUX, and deMUX *Time-domain multiplexed (TDM) and wavelength-domain multiplexed (WDM) networks *Fiber-optic links for telecom, datacom, and analog signaling *Optical fiber sections and infrared fibers *The Raman effect with tables of shifts, photorefractivity, laser damages, and the generation of other wavelength light sources

The Optical Society of America is dedicated to advancing study, teaching, research, and engineering in optics​.

Download​


----------



## elmustafa (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا علي الكتاب الرائع


----------



## ميك كنترول (13 يوليو 2009)

الشكر لله يا غالي 

نورتني


----------



## ayman hegazy (4 مايو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد الجاويش (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## saadelnegar (24 يناير 2013)

جميل


----------



## طه عمارة (12 فبراير 2013)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## ahmedabohany (12 مارس 2014)

invalid links


----------

